# Gloves



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> Vegetarian is fine for me, but I feel bad for people who are vegans.
> 
> There's no way that I'm going to drive around every day clutching onto a dead animal's skin. At least they have plenty of time to get this sorted before they get to me.


Lordy, I hate to think how many work gloves I would have gone through in my life if I couldn't use leather! That would be an environmental disaster!


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> Lordy, I hate to think how many work gloves I would have gone through in my life if I couldn't use leather! That would be an environmental disaster!


I do my welding with kevlar gloves with silicone insets. Very durable.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> I do my welding with kevlar gloves with silicone insets. Very durable.


That wouldn't be suitable to much of the work I needed gloves for like cutting and splitting wood firewood, stone work, concrete form work, fence post digging, stringing barbed wire, etc. I would be going through kevlar gloves like there's no tomorrow and they wouldn't offer the necessary grip and protection. If I were a welder, I would probably want goatskin for extra dexterity and breathability.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> That wouldn't be suitable to much of the work I needed gloves for like cutting and splitting wood firewood, stone work, concrete form work, fence post digging, stringing barbed wire, etc. I would be going through kevlar gloves like there's no tomorrow and they wouldn't offer the necessary grip and protection. If I were a welder, I would probably want goatskin for extra dexterity and breathability.


For normal outdoor work on my land I just use normal synthetic gloves from the store (haven't even bothered to look up what material) - they last and last and last. Welding is the task that it's hard to find non-leather gloves for - but the kevlar ones work great.


----------

